# For GOLD COAST Members mainly



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When Cuda from WA visited some months ago, 4 akffers got together for a pleasant hour or so over a couple of coldies, and ever since I've thought it would be great to repeat about once a month on a regular basis.

So GC akffers please give some input and expression of interest into the following proposal

Meet in the bar at Emerald Lakes Golf Club on cnr Nerang-Broadbeach Rd and Birmingham Rd, Carrara, at 5pm on FIRST Tuesday every month for a beer and laugh etc.

I'm suggesting Emerald Lakes GC because it is more pub than club with no membership or sign in requirements, it has easy access for northern members via one road Oxley Dve/Olsen Ave/Currumburra Rd/ Ross St, is close to Robina where many akffers live, and is off the busier GC Hwy, and southern members can get onto the M1 or coast road easily.

I asked the duty manager about dress regs for after work, and while they encourage smart casual, he said in the TAB bar they will look the other way before 7pm for any blokes in work clothes unless really grotty.

About 4.30-5pm start lets office members join in with early knock off members.

Tuesday is never interferred with by public holidays and the constabulary are not as active being a quiet night :wink:

Toss your thoughts in and I'll post a concrete date later this month for an August start depending what the reaction is in this thread.....over to you now GC akffers, and if interested, include which week day and start time suits you to help in formulating a conclusion


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Good idea Richo, but if you can creep a bit further up the highway I might be able to join you, never know, might get Fishbrain and Paul as well.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Some of us Brisbane boys can always be tempted down by beer :wink:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I think thats a good idea Richo, lt was good to catching up with a few of the boys last time.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Did someone say beers?
Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Count me in Bob!
You said you were shouting didn't you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dodge said:


> they look the other way before 7pm for any blokes in work clothes *unless really grotty*.


Damn looks like I'm out...


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

If I was living over there Richo, I would be a goer for sure  Hope you all make it a regular thing, I certainly enjoyed meeting you blokes in person when I was over there last year. A few beers never goes astray too :mrgreen:

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

Richo I'm a goer for this one


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> but if you can creep a bit further up the highway I might be able to join you


Gerard
Selected Carrara as its half way between Currumbin and Hope Island and so takes in the majority of GCoasters, and appears to be at least half a dozen interested already after only 2 days on the forum, and hopefully more yet to respond.

Having said that I would be happy to go GC north occasionally to meet with the fellers a bit further up...nice watering hole in the pub at Marina Shopping Village, Santa Barbara Rd, Hope Island...I'm in if it doesn't clash with Carrara if its successful



> Hope you all make it a regular thing,


Mark
If it kicks off OK you'll know when to schedule your next trip east mate :lol:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Shoey said:


> Good idea Richo, but if you can creep a bit further up the highway


:shock: beauty ......... how "far up" the highway where you thinking??? :lol:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Doug-out,

mate im keen to make it a 'mobile' venture! Where exactly are you? Im taking a week or 2 holiday in September up your way, and will gladly meet up to sink a few.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Im in mate,
A thought: 'This beer is going down like a home sick mole'

MORE BEER!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Safa


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Shoey said:



> Doug-out,
> 
> mate im keen to make it a 'mobile' venture! Where exactly are you? Im taking a week or 2 holiday in September up your way, and will gladly meet up to sink a few.


 8) always happy to sink a few, have a laugh, over a few fishing tales/stories/exaggerations :lol:

mate,heading "north" ? Call in at Bargara Beach..... 20 minutes east of the "Bundy Bear"


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

So are we on next month Gents?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> So are we on next month Gents?


Dale I'll start a new post nearer the date about 10 days before...but is looking good so far so mark the calendar


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Just a bump to the top of the list for GC members who missed it earlier.

Will put a confirmation and final post of plans late next week


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm getting thirsty!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In the interest of doing research for this proposal, Chris/Gunston and I decided on a dry run tonight [perhaps wet run?]

The intention to see what sort of crowd was there Tuesday nights at the planned time in case it clashed with scheduled groups etc and it all looks good for our needs

At 4.45pm at most about 25 people through the club, although from the carpark must have been a few elsewhere, when we left about 6.15 maybe 35-40 maximum inside

Between 5 and 6pm there is a happy hour   ....2 pots of light $3.00...how good is that, an unexpected windfall

And it seems the bistro is available for a snack from 11am to 9pm each day

This will be a sure thing now, so watch for final detail next week


----------

